# 06 Passat Transmission Oil replacement - $800???



## CityWest (Jun 1, 2011)

I just found out that I need to replace the transmission gasket and oil. The price I’m getting for each litre of transmission oil is $35-40, and I’ll need around 7. Is there a better way of doing this? I was told that it could only be done at a dealership because of the tools needed, but am not totally sure I couldn’t do it with a lift. Is there also a place online to buy the oil and does anyone know what type of transmission oil I’d use.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

MaxLife is a great fluid for Euro service. Mobil 1 ATF is now formulated for this too. There is a lot of crossover of ATF fluids, you could use anything except old Type F that's for Ford tractors.

iirc PepBoys has MaxLife on clearance for $3-$4.


----------



## HillRoad1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Check this excellent write up.. 
http://www.passatworld.com/forums/9...eed-auto-09g-atf-fluid-change-filter-diy.html


----------

